# Which DeSensed Rom is Best?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I've never tried any of the desensed roms. I like the speed of aosp but i also like the features of sense. Trouble with DEsense is I'm afraid I'll lose the features of sense without gaining as much speed (lack of lag) as aosp.

I prefer a clean rom, that is I don't like roms that are themed. Usually they are dark and I can't see them well. Black on white or white on black look better to me than black on gray (a common theme color set). Even cyanogen blue isn't as clear as white on black or black on white (in notifier pull down for example). In some themes I can't even read the body of gmail!

Keeping speed, features, and no dark themes in mind is there a great, fast, clean, stable, desense rom in which my verizon app works? I use go launcher so I don't care about the rosie set up.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I've never tried any of the desensed roms. I like the speed of aosp but i also like the features of sense. Trouble with DEsense is I'm afraid I'll lose the features of sense without gaining as much speed (lack of lag) as aosp.
> 
> I prefer a clean rom, that is I don't like roms that are themed. Usually they are dark and I can't see them well. Black on white or white on black look better to me than black on gray (a common theme color set). Even cyanogen blue isn't as clear as white on black or black on white (in notifier pull down for example). In some themes I can't even read the body of gmail!
> 
> Keeping speed, features, and no dark themes in mind is there a great, fast, clean, stable, desense rom in which my verizon app works? I use go launcher so I don't care about the rosie set up.


You need to check out happy trails 2.6. It's a great vanilla desensed Rom. Vzw apps work after flashing the sso package, computer connection is seamless, and I've yet to encounter serious bugs, or any at all to be honest. Arachnoid is new, mr4, and quite vanilla and awesome as well. The Arachnoid mod store has a mod to desensed the entire rom, talk about handy and ease of use... Hope this was helpful.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, yes it was helpful.

One feature i forgot to mention was wake on volume.

I also like sense 3 weather but I doubt any desense rom will have that.

Are either of the roms you mentioned as lag free as aosp?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, i forgot to mention i don't mind an older rom proven stable with time as long as it is gingerbread. i would rather not change radios


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Oh, i forgot to mention i don't mind an older rom proven stable with time as long as it is gingerbread. i would rather not change radios


Happy trails is lag-free. A thing about it I really like is that it uses the stock gingerbread launcher and doesn't come with the free version of a paid launcher like others do.Also, it doesn't include wake on volume, but I believe you can flash orkillakilla'a wake on volume mod for 2.1 roms on it, as 2.1 is the base, but it's just been desensed. GB radios are intended on happy trails and work well. As for Arachnoid, it comes with boostjunkie's wake on volume mod I believe, or else that mod is readily available from the built-in Arachnoid mod store. Also, Arachnoid is an mr4 Rom, but GB radios work fine, I've used them on it, and so does the developer, Xpack90. Mr4 is sense 3.0, so it probably includes a functioning sense 3.0 weather lockscreen. I say probably because I never tried the weather lock screen myself. Though Arachnoid can be easily desensed from an Arachnoid mod store zip, I'm not sure if all of the lock screens are available to choose from when desensed, as I only ran the Rom stock. It's worth noting that Arachnoid does have the same issues as other mr4 roms, mainly that you have to unselect automatic time zone and screen widgets occasionally flicker. Still an awesome Rom though, as everything seems to work great. Btw, did you try thundershed? Everything in thundershed works. Bluetooth audio sounds bad with stock kernel, but easily corrected with alternate kernel. Even voicemail notification works, and it's a quick, bloatless aosp cm7 build, slightly ics themed, but can easily be vanilla with the theme chooser set to "system".

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## PhxCliff (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been running Liquid NonSense with Imo's latest kernal (5.2) for the 2.3.4 rom. It's very stable and has good battery life. I use my phone for work a lot so I needed a reliable rom. I've been using it as my daily driver for a few months now without problems and will probably stay with it until the ICS roms are developed and stable.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Sometimes the most fun is to just pick some roms download them and free up a weekend and flash away. Get titanium back up and back up all your apps so you dont have to keep downloading the same apps twice. Just restore the apps and not the data. It took me awahile to find me a great DD and that was skyraider. I am now testing nicks test build of sense 3.5 and so far running as good as skyraider. So half the fun is to just flash away and find the one you like the most as it might not even be one someone suggests.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm on thundershed now. I thought i might try a desense rom for better voice to text without the lag of a fully sense rom. I download 3 years of work email into touchdown when I set up a new rom so I don't like to try something that doesnt offer what I like. It may be impossible to beat thundershed. It just won't pick up voice to text in a noisy place like my car on the highway.


----------

